# F-450 Abuse!!!



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

my f-350 4dr long box with a 30ft gooseneck trailer, tandem dauls (12,000# each) weighs a little over 15,000# empty


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

angus242 said:


> That F450 weighs 8600lbs.


My F350 SRW CC SB scales at 89-- almost every day. Granted I carry a large transfer tank and heavy tool box at all times.

If that grader is 20k, on that trailer (assuming 10k axles) on that 450, i'd be laughing. 

Hell, i've had a 60 series bobcat excavator behind my SRW, and I am not concerned about pulling or stopping power.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Had a buddy tow our gradall lift to a job the other day...it weighs 16000 lbs. Told him to bring his 350 super duty. He brought his 250 with his gooseneck...it handled it ok...nothing over 50...his choice ...definitely would not do that with our 250.


----------

